
Show HN: Wiseer – Powerful and user-friendly text analysis - johanlejdung
https://wiseer.io/
======
hannahzenkova
I've just created an account. We are getting tons of feedback, so your product
sounds interesting.

~~~
johanlejdung
Nice to hear. Feel free to reach out to me any time, and I'll help you with
whatever you might need :)

johan@wiseer.io

------
johanlejdung
Hi HN! I've been lurking on this website for awhile now, and finally feel that
I am ready to share my passion project.

It's not perfect, but I think it's a rather nice product at this stage. I'm
excited to hear your thoughts on it!

